# 4th IUI - BFN



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello

This is my third attempt at IUI after losing my little girl at 23 weeks pregnant in December 05. She was concieved on the 1st attempt of IUI. I have had 4 IUI in total.  

I thought this is the one as i had three good sized follicles but no, i started bleeding last friday and still did the test this morning knowing it would be a BFN. But had to confirm it. I am so devastated and disheartened about the whole thing.

I went a bit 'mental' over the weekend, trying to hurt myself, crying uncontrollably and extremely angry at my body for not working properly. My hubby is concerned.

Thankyou for listening

from a very emotional sonia xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this hun, sending you big hugs   

pam xx


----------

